# Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited



## Stephan25 (8. April 2008)

Hallo. 
Kennt jemand die "Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited" #c?

Wird stellenweise als das "NonPlusUltra" auf dem Pilkrutenmarkt beschrieben |bigeyes.

Gibts wohl in 3,10m und 3,45m, WG 50-170gr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Ich hab die in 3,10m zum Wallerspinnen. 
Klasse Rute, wäre mir aber für die Ostsee zu hart.
Zum wallern finde ich sie dagegen genial.


----------



## djoerni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

fische die rute uch. habe sie aber wegen ringkorrosion schon zweimal getauscht... der blank ist super!


----------



## Stephan25 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*



djoerni schrieb:


> fische die rute uch. habe sie aber wegen ringkorrosion schon zweimal getauscht... der blank ist super!


 

... sind denn die (FUJI ?)-Lowrider-Ringe nicht korrosionsbeständig?


----------



## sven_p (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*



djoerni schrieb:


> fische die rute uch. habe sie aber wegen ringkorrosion schon zweimal getauscht... der blank ist super!



Die Erfahrung hat auch ein Kollege, der die Rute fischt.
Ich hatte die Worldchampion seajigger III, und da wars auch so mit den Ringen.

Mittlerweile  fische ich aber eine Daiwa Firewolf die mir viel besser gefällt.


----------



## Stephan25 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*



sven_p schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hat auch ein Kollege, der die Rute fischt.
> Ich hatte die Worldchampion seajigger III, und da wars auch so mit den Ringen.
> 
> Mittlerweile fische ich aber eine Daiwa Firewolf die mir viel besser gefällt.


 

Unglaublich , und das bei ner Pilkrute #d.


----------



## djoerni (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

das problem ist bei quantum angeblich schon länger bekannt. aber ändern tun sie es auch nicht. 
habe eine karpfenrute von quantum bei der sind die lowrider aus alu. kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen warum das nicht auch bei pilkruten aus alu geht...


----------



## Stephan25 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*



djoerni schrieb:


> das problem ist bei quantum angeblich schon länger bekannt. aber ändern tun sie es auch nicht.
> habe eine karpfenrute von quantum bei der sind die lowrider aus alu. kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen warum das nicht auch bei pilkruten aus alu geht...


 
Sind die Ringe von Quantum? Es steht tatsächlich in keiner Beschreibung der Rute was von orig. Fuji-Ringen!


----------



## djoerni (9. April 2008)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

ja die ringe sind von quantum. aber der letzte schrott... überlege schon mir ringe bei vmc zu bestellen und neue ranzubasteln!


----------



## BennyO (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch..

Hat einer von euch diese Rute noch über? Bin schon länger auf der Suche und würde diese Rute gerne haben.

Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Carptigers (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Habe die Rute noch. Was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## BennyO (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Ich würde die Rute gerne jemandem abkaufen!


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Hi,

wird schwer! Habe auch noch eine stehen die ich event. abgeben würde, wenn der Preis passt! Rute ist genial und ich habe sie auch nur fürs Wallerblinkern genutzt! 

Nosta


----------



## BennyO (9. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Ich würde sie nehmen!
Schicke dir eine PN!


----------



## XDorschhunterX (10. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wird schwer! Habe auch noch eine stehen die ich event. abgeben würde, wenn der Preis passt! Rute ist genial und ich habe sie auch nur fürs Wallerblinkern genutzt!
> 
> Nosta


@Nosta Soso, schade dass ich das hier lesen muß,da ich zu dieser Rute vor 3-4 Monaten ernstes Kaufinteresse zum hier im Markt ausgeschriebenen Preis bekundet hatte, komme ich mir da etwas verarscht vor!

back to topic, 
...was heißt zu hart? Manchmal komme ich mir in den Ostseethreads vor, als wenn nur noch mit Spinn-und "Feeder"ruten gefischt wird. Vom WG unter der Seejigger uä. würde ich nur bei Ententeich oder im Flachen (6-8m)fischen wollen. Wie schon so oft geschrieben, mit nur einer Rute wird es kaum zu 100 % alle Wind- und Wetterbedingungen abzudecken gehen, bei der Jigger würde ich auch keine 150 gr und mehr angeln wollen. Einige Brüche im näheren Bekanntenkreis haben das bewiesen. Von Heiligenhafen im Tiefen und um Rügen sind die Gewichte bei etwas mehr Wind wie der Urlaubsangler ertragen will, nötig.


----------



## pike-81 (10. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Auch wenn ich mittlerweile umgestiegen bin, hat mir die Gerte jahrelang miti Gewichten bis 200g treu gedient. 
Petri


----------



## Carptigers (11. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Die Meinung von Dorschhunter kann ich ebenfalls nicht teilen. 
Ich nutze die Rute ausschließlich zum schweren angeln. 100 - 200 g sind kein Problem.  Desweiteren ist ordentlich Rückrad vorhanden.  Meine Baltic Sea geht da bedeutend eher in die Knie.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (13. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

@Pike 81. Carptigers, meint ihr Angeln unter dem Boot oder Kuttern mit Gewichen um 200gr (was nur einem Montagegewicht entspräche) oder Werfen mit ca. 200gr was das Material und eure Wurfkunst hergibt und Angeln mit ca. 200gr auf Wurfweite? Beides sind unterschiedliche Sachen. 

Niemand hat behauptet, das eine Baltic Sea eine harte Rute ist. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt,dass die SJU ein Lämmerschwanz ist. Modern und straff ist sie schon aber 200 gr ohne Einschränkung und Materialermüdung Werfen und Angeln... never ever... da stehe ich nicht allein mit der Meinung.

Stellt die SJ Unlimited mal neben Shimano Technium oder Solstace 200 bzw 300 gr (beide haben sicher eine andere etwas konservativere Aktion (Bj um 2000) wie die SJU und sind ebenfalls nicht mehr erhältlich). 
Ich sagte bis max 150 gr sinnvollnutzbar, was etwas unter dem angegebenen max Wurfgewicht liegt. 
Wer sich im Tacklesektor etwas auskennt, weis, das in den angeltechnisch interessanten Ländern, Ruten nicht nur nach dem rein maximal möglichen WG angeboten werden, sondern auch mit optimalen WG oder mit unterschiedlichen Köderartgewichtsangaben und dem entsprechenden optimalen Wurfgewichten der jeweiligen Köderarten und der zu verwendenen Schnurstärken/-tragkraftklassen. (bei moderen hochwertigen Baitcasterruten Standart)
Wenn ein Hersteller ein max. Wurfgewicht angibt,heißt das nicht automatisch, das dieses dann auch das optimale Wurfgewicht darstellt. 
Meist liegt das deutlich unter dem max. WG
Ich kenne 3 Brüche an den Jiggern durch Überlasten in dem WG-bereich oder beim netten, üblichen Rausheben im letzten Jahr, aber keinen an einer der og. anderen Ruten und damit hab ich teilweise rechte fette Doubletten selbst an Bord geliftet!


----------



## pike-81 (13. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Wenn solche Gewichte auf dem Kutter nötig sind, mache ich bestimmt keine Gewaltwürfe mehr. 
Das ist richtig. 
Fischbar sind solche Gewichte dennoch. 
Falls es da bei jemandem zu Brüchen gekommen ist, gehe ich mal von Materialfehlern oder Vorschäden aus. 
Für das Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee ist die Rute vom WG und der Länge her ideal. 
Jedenfalls meiner persönlich Praxiserfahrung nach. 
Petri


----------



## Carptigers (14. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

Ich werfe diese ebenso, natürlich nicht mit der gleichen Wucht.
Kenne auch keine Pilke, die dieses könnte.
Die vorgeschlagene Technium hatte ich ebenfalls, sowie die Seajigger II. Diese sind alle ungefähr Vergleichbar, wobei die neue  Unlimited um einiges leichter ist. 
Von gebrochenen Ruten habe ich bis dato noch nichts gehört und ich gehe bei weitem nicht zimperlich beim Werfen und Rausheben der Fische um.


----------



## micha_2 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Jigger Unlimited*

es gibt einige ruten mit den du 200g werfen kannst. 
z.b.: shimano solstace
        mitchell orca strong/tournament
        daiwa ivory und andere.wobei diese ruten 3,30m und länger sind!!!


----------

